# Ferris wheel storage?



## I=V/R (May 25, 2011)

I remember seeing a type of ferris wheel movie storage shelf at one point. It is like a carousel except it holds the cases in a horizontal fashion, instead of the normal vertical way. It rotated vertically 360° to display the movies from the back. I have been scouring the Internet for hours, trying to find anything close to what I remember seeing once. If anyone knows what I am talking about, please point me in the right direction. I have had no luck finding anything like what I am looking for. Thanks!


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Sorry, never seen anything like this. Anyone?


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Sounds neat, but I haven't seen one before.


----------



## Jasonpctech (Apr 20, 2010)

I did scour the net as well, failing to find your DVD storage fantasy I have this to contribute.
This may be why.
"This injured Carnie proves Jackie's right: *Ferris Wheels are terrifying and dangerous!*"


----------



## I=V/R (May 25, 2011)

I actually stumbled upon what I was inquiring about on Craigslist. It is called the Sharper Image Power Tower. It holds 80 DVDs and is electrically rotated in a carousel fashion. My problem is that I am unsure if it will properly hold Blu-Ray cases as well. I like the way that it works though!


----------

